# Objekt erkennung mit hilfe von OpenCV!



## eka_automation (30. September 2011)

Hallo leute! 

Ich würde gern ein Objekt mit OpenCV erkennen! Leider kenne ich die Bibliotek noch nicht so gut, und ein Buch das ich zu OpenCV bestellt habe ist leider noch nicht eingetroffen!

Könnte mit vielleicht einer sagen mit welchen Funktionen ich ein Objekt erkennen kann? (bisher nur ein Würfel)! Und mir zum Beispiel sagen!Wie ich das Bild bearbeiten muß um ein Objekt erkennen zu können!

Querdaten:

Schwarz-Weiß Bild!
Objekt befindet sich nicht immer in der gleichen Empfernung zum Bild!
Hat nicht immer den selben grauton!
Sollte nach Muster erkannt werden!


Grüße von mir


----------



## derpfaff (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bist ja fleißig beim Arbeiten. Kannst du vielleicht ein Beispielbild posten? Kann mir zwar ungefähr vorstellen, wie das Ganze aussehen soll, aber so ist es einfacher.
Übrigens handelt es sich vermutlich um ein Graustufen-Bild. Schwarz-Weiß wäre auch wirklich nur schwarz und weiß 

Gruß
derPfaff


----------



## eka_automation (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ja das bin ich! Irgend einer muß es ja machen
Ok, verstanden! Graustufen-Bild! Also Hier habe ich ein bild von meiner Geldbörse gemacht!

Gruß 
eka


----------



## derpfaff (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallo eka,

ich hoffe, die Kurzfassung deines Namens reicht aus... 
Habe grade nicht so viel Zeit, um über das Problem nachzudenken. Aber wir hatten mal ein (entfernt) ähnliches Projekt. Vielleicht helfen dir die ersten Schritte weiter: Link

Wenn mir noch was passendes einfällt, melde ich mich wieder!

Nachtrag: mir ist wieder eingefallen, dass mir mal das Haar-Training in OpenCV empfohlen wurde. Ich selbst habe nie damit gearbeitet, aber vielleicht ist das was für dich. Bitte mal selbst googeln...


----------

